# Cute little mouse needs a good loving home



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there,
We have a cute little white mouse called Mitchall. 
He is around 8 months old.
He is quite shy and a bit scatty but is really cute and will climb onto your hand when he gets to know and trust you.
He is very lonely at the moment and could do with going to someone who has other male mice though we are not sure how he would get on with another male.
Equaly would like him to go to someone who has experiance with mice
He makes a lovely pet, but needs alot of attention as he was badly neglected in the past.
Mitchall deserves a really good loving home can anyone help?
Unfortunately Mitchall will not come with a cage however he does come with his bed, pouch and wooden tube.
We are in Southend on sea in Essex but are willing to travel localy.
If anyone feels they can give Mitchall the love and attention he needs then please do contact us.


----------

